# Toro 824 carb linkage with extra spring?



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a Toro 824 that I have rebuilt the carb on. One thing that was peculiar when I took it apart was that there was a long spring on it that I have never seen before. It goes from a hole through the block by the governor to the throttle lever that the linkage goes to. It is the one that goes back and forth when you move the throttle to speed up the engine. When I took the carb apart the spring was going around the linkage that goes to the carb butterfly valve then swung back and went to the throttle arm. I have never seen this before but am fairly new at this. I rebuilt the carb and reinstalled the spring but did place it around the butterfly linkage. The thing revs too high now which I can take care of with a governor adjustment but when I have the thing at half throttle it surges big time. I suspect this spring was added by someone for some reason but do not want to just remove it. I checked parts layouts and do not see a spring like this. Is this spring not supposed to be there? It is a long good sized spring and the coils go all the way from one end to another. It is probably 3/8 inch around.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Could you post the model and serial number so someone can look up what engine you have and look at a parts diagram. A 3/8" spring on the throttle does not seem correct.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pictures help too.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

more than likely it has that COMES APART engine on it MAHALO


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

*Toro 824-Toro carb linkage extra spring?*

Hopefully I was successful in uploading pictures of my Toro. The model number is 38080, SN 9001474, Motor model number is HM80-155291, SN 8176R. This is the one with the spring that I think shouldn't be there.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That spring isn't there for this one. Yours appears to have the remote throttle with the cable attached instead of the lever like the video, but the rest looks the same.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

My guess would be that the spring you see replaces the internal circular type spring that is normally in the throttle control for models that don't have a remote throttle control up on the control panel between the handlebars.

I cannot see the video that Shryp posted, but I'm guessing that it shows the throttle control with the red plastic piece on the control. Behind the piece of metal with the 7 or 8 holes in it is a wound spring that moves the throttle as you actuate the lever up and down. Because yours has a cable attached to the throttle, maybe the design is to have a larger spring to couteract the tension from the cable.

Normally, the link from the throttle to the governor is in the hole on the throttle that your spring is in.


----------

